# []Suche] günstigen Webspace



## php-man (11. November 2003)

also ich bin auf der Suche auf einen günstigen Webspace der folgendes beinhalten sollte:
1 .de, .com, .net, .org, .at Domain
min. 100 MB Webspace
min. 1000 MB Traffic
er sollte PHP4 unterstützen
min. 1 MySQL Datenbank
min. 1 E-mail
schnellen Support
max. 15 € Einrichtiung (in speziellen Fällen auch mehr)
max. 10 € pro Monat (in speziellen Fällen auch mehr)

 im vorraus


----------



## Tim C. (11. November 2003)

Im Allgemeinen http://www.webhostlist.de
Im Speziellen http://www.all-inkl.com (200MB Space, 15GB Traffic + alles andere für 4,95€ im Monat | Wenn du 9,95 zahlen willst, bekommst du 3 domains, 300mb und 25gb traffic)


----------



## php-man (11. November 2003)

danke für den Tipp, ich glaub ich werd das 4,95 Angebot nehmen, es reicht und ich will am Anfang nur eine kleine bis mittlere Community aufbauen, wenn diese zu groß wird kann ich eh umsteigen


----------



## cameeel (23. Dezember 2004)

Tim Comanns hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Im Allgemeinen www.webhostlist.de
> Im Speziellen www.all-inkl.com (200MB Space, 15GB Traffic + alles andere für 4,95€ im Monat | Wenn du 9,95 zahlen willst, bekommst du 3 domains, 300mb und 25gb traffic)


hey, ich hab auch vor mir dort meinen Webspace zu hohlen.
Würd aber gern noch wissen welche Erfahrungen ihr mit diesem Anbieter gemacht habt, (Ausfälle, wenn ja wie lange, öfters lange Ladezeiten ?!)

@ Tim, wenn du den Anbieter empfiehlst, bist du vllt selbst bei dem, kannst mir ja auch grad deine Meinung zu diesem Anbieter sagen.. 

thx schonmal


----------

